# min required lumens for retail?



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello,
I asked our city inspector today if there was a minimum required lumen count for a retail shop I am bidding. He said yes but did not give me the code ref. Does anyone know where I can find it or what it is.
Thank You


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

He should be the one with the answer. He enforces it. Call him and ask what he wants.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

It's not an NEC issue, but a building code one.


----------



## Paelectrician (Nov 27, 2009)

You should be able to find a chart online. We were giving one in school that tells you what is required per sq ft. I will see if i can find it sometime today!


----------



## Phillip Marsh (Oct 4, 2009)

It varies by type of use and with retail you need to have the client provide a spec so you don't get burned or have an unhappy client later. The codes refer to Title 14 which is part of the National Electrical Code which in time gets revised and then adopted by states and municipalities. It is directed at inefficient lighting to promote energy conservation. 

In most cases you will need to use CFL unless you have trade (jewelry store for example will need brighter lights than a dress shop) specific requirements. Adding too many of the wrong type of fixtures can add a lot to the head load inside a building an put unforeseen demand on the AC system. 

The lighting should have been explicitly stated on the build-out plans submitted to the building department for the permits. It should have the locations and types of fixture to be installed and it is the responsibility of the owner and their architect to make sure the plans conform and if they are approved by the building department your work is covered as well.

Some cities are leaders in adopting the new code and better sources for information. Seattle is one city I will call as they are more knowledgeable than the local inspectors in my area. There is info online at www.municode.com but if you are doing electrical work you might want to have your own copy of the NEC or at least one of the Lighthouse NEC Pocket Guides.


----------

